# Wiring diagram



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Am looking for a wiring diagram for a Minn Kota Turbo 65. I found one but the switch for shifting from forward to reverse was different then mine. 
Appreciate any help that I can get, thanks.
Bill


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.mikesreelrepair.com/schematics/albums/minn_kota/2002/transom/65T.pdf


Try this.


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks Leabu.


----------

